# pompano/big spanish??



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Should we be seeing the pompano and big spanish run here soon?


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

The pomps are sporadic right now. My buds on the pier haven't been seeing any yet.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw a bunch of spanish today with no eaters, both the pomps and spanish should really turn on in the next few weeks.


----------

